# 560Ti For Sale



## Aastii

Looking to sell my Evga 560Ti 1024MB to upgrade. All working fine, gaming wise performance is outstanding. Will ship abroad but shipping will cost more. Never been overclocked, still with just under 2 year warranty left, which I will be more than happy to help with if anything goes wrong in that time.

Includes original packaging, 2 Molex - PCIe adapters, EVGA badge, and all relevant paperwork. Can throw in a DVI - HDMI adapter if needed as well. The card itself has 2 x DVI + 1 x Mini HDMI

Looking for £85 posted to your door

Most recent picture:

http://s1015.photobucket.com/albums/af271/aastii/?action=view&current=DSC_00052.jpg

Older, but better quality:

http://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af271/aastii/DSC_0004.jpg


----------



## Virssagòn

What cooler do you have there?


----------



## Okedokey

About time mate


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Aastii someone needs to ban you from selling stuff like this for a steal  Everytime you sell something im broke  If only you would have decided this in about 12 week lol.

Good luck with the sale


----------



## Okedokey

mikeb2817 said:


> Aastii someone needs to ban you from selling stuff like this for a steal  Everytime you sell something im broke  If only you would have decided this in about 12 week lol.
> 
> Good luck with the sale


----------



## Okedokey

Nah good luck with the sale too, if only i had a use for it.  Im giving away a 8800GT, may be you can assist with whats in that post???  

See my post you will.... Yoda


----------



## Aastii

SmileMan said:


> What cooler do you have there?



On my CPU or GPU?

On the CPU it is a Noctua NH-D14

On the GPU it is the stock cooler


----------



## Aastii

Bump and price drop


----------



## Aastii

Bump


----------



## SuperDuperMe

bigfellla said:


>



Only just seen this 

I was being serious, you seen the price of 560tis over here.


(plus im just a really sound guy)


----------



## Aastii

Bump, and more price drop


----------



## Aastii

Bump


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Aastii

Bump


----------



## Aastii

Bump and price drop


----------



## Aastii

Bump


----------



## Turbo10

Would you accept a trade?


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> Would you accept a trade?



For?


----------



## Turbo10

Aastii said:


> For?



*searches round room for something to trade* PSP 3000 + 7 games + 4gb memory stick? Maybe?


----------



## Aastii

That would be a no, sorry lol


----------



## Turbo10

Aastii said:


> That would be a no, sorry lol



How about 50p, an HMV card with £1.20 on and a few guitar picks?  You can't say no to that!


----------



## Okedokey

turbo10 said:


> how about 50p, an hmv card with £1.20 on and a few guitar picks?  you can't say no to that!



lol


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> How about 50p, an HMV card with £1.20 on and a few guitar picks?  You can't say no to that!



Apparently I can


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Kornowski

Maybe you should state how much vRAM it has?


----------



## Aastii

1024MB. I've updated the first post :good:


----------



## Aastii

Bump will include shipping in the price now


----------



## mrgcat

I may be interested, if anyone want a HIS 6850 for £100, then i will go for the 560ti mate, so yeh, hopefully.

I am gonna put up a post in a bit for my 6850, that is if i can get your 560ti. 

EDIT: How long is it length wise? My case is pretty small, and my 6850 just about fitted in.


----------



## Aastii

mrgcat said:


> I may be interested, if anyone want a HIS 6850 for £100, then i will go for the 560ti mate, so yeh, hopefully.
> 
> I am gonna put up a post in a bit for my 6850, that is if i can get your 560ti.
> 
> EDIT: How long is it length wise? My case is pretty small, and my 6850 just about fitted in.



9", your 6850 is ~8.5"


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Aastii

bump price drop


----------



## Aastii

Bump + biiiiiig price drop,

Now I have my 7970 I want this gone, I am open to any reasonable offers.


----------



## Aastii

Bump


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Aastii

bump


----------



## Kornowski

You can't SLI two cards with different vRAM sizes can you? (I doubt my PSU would take it anyway)


----------



## salvage-this

You can but it would default to 1gb total for the available VRAM.  

Best Free Bump for Aastii.  Hopefully someone will buy it soon.


----------



## Aastii

Kornowski said:


> You can't SLI two cards with different vRAM sizes can you? (I doubt my PSU would take it anyway)



Yes you can. So long as the GPU is the same the cards will work fine, but like if you mix and match memory, it will default to the lowest shared performance values, so stock clocks will default to the lowest, the lowest amount of vRAM will be used for both cards.

Each core would then get the amount of memory that the card with the least has, so if you had a 2GB card and a 1GB card, each GPU would have 1GB dedicated memory, the same memory clocks, core clocks, shader clocks etc.


----------



## jonnyp11

Kornowski said:


> You can't SLI two cards with different vRAM sizes can you? (I doubt my PSU would take it anyway)



It can, 2 will draw around 550W which a tx650 should easily handle.

But as they said, each card will act as if they only have 1gb of memeory, and it doesn't add to appear like 2GB total, they each load the same info but processes every other line on the screen basically IIRC, so at high resolutions like 2x1080p if you game on both of those monitors, it will be severely handicapped on newer games.


----------



## Aastii

If you are interested Danny but not sure about if your PSU will be set, I will straight swap my TX850W for your 650W as well as sell the card if you are interested. I need another power supply to throw into my sister's computer as right now she has my HX750W because I couldn't be bothered to swap out my 850W until I sold/traded it


----------



## Kornowski

Aastii said:


> If you are interested Danny but not sure about if your PSU will be set, I will straight swap my TX850W for your 650W as well as sell the card if you are interested. I need another power supply to throw into my sister's computer as right now she has my HX750W because I couldn't be bothered to swap out my 850W until I sold/traded it



Thanks for the offer, Declan. I'm after a new car at the moment and probably don't game enough to justify it. Thanks though! Good luck!


----------



## Aastii

Kornowski said:


> Thanks for the offer, Declan. I'm after a new car at the moment and probably don't game enough to justify it. Thanks though! Good luck!



Much better than a graphics card .

What type are you after? Give me a shout on Facebook or pm me if you are interested in a 52 Yaris


----------



## Kornowski

Aastii said:


> Much better than a graphics card .
> 
> What type are you after? Give me a shout on Facebook or pm me if you are interested in a 52 Yaris



A little more expensive though, haha. Looking at getting a Vauxhall Zafira (to fit bikes and gear in, not taking kids to football practice). Just hoping I can part-ex my current car.


----------



## Aastii

That is a big car... Props for getting it just for bikes, that is dedication


----------



## WeatherMan

I can't believe you haven't sold this yet. Put it on eBay already! 

How long as it been, like 6 months?


----------



## Okedokey

Kornowski said:


> You can't SLI two cards with different vRAM sizes can you? (I doubt my PSU would take it anyway)



Yeah both incorrect.  The TX650 can easily handle 560SLI.  A 500W corsair could.


----------



## Kornowski

Aastii said:


> That is a big car... Props for getting it just for bikes, that is dedication



It's not a pick up, but it'll do



Okedokey said:


> Yeah both incorrect.  The TX650 can easily handle 560SLI.  A 500W corsair could.



Ah right, I just assumed it'd be too small.


----------



## Aastii

WeatherMan said:


> I can't believe you haven't sold this yet. Put it on eBay already!
> 
> How long as it been, like 6 months?



Try 8  good job i am not in desperate need of cash right now...


----------



## Aastii

The unthinkable happened.... It sold!!!!


----------

